# Louisville, KY Train Show Jan 21-22 2012



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

For my Kentucky-area friends on the site---the Great Train Expo makes it's yearly appearance in about 3 weeks. It's at the Kentucky Fairgrounds: leave a message on this thread if you need directions!

http://trainexpoinc.com/info.html

Ticket Information
Adults: $7.00, Kids Under 12: FREE!

Show Hours
Saturday & Sunday, 10:00 AM - 4:00 PM

"The Great Train Expo is a national, traveling show that caters to the model railroad enthusiast. The show features 200-500 tables of train dealers, who offer everything from...

HO Scale, N Scale, Lionel (O Gauge), G Gauge, Z Scale, American Flyer (S Gauge), hobby tools, die-cast vehicles, train whistles, scenery items, Railroadiania Slides, t-shirts, videos, railroad gift items, books, photos and much, MUCH MORE !"


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why thank you sir for posting.:thumbsup:

200-500 tables sounds like anyone could find something to buy.

Are you bringing your piggy bank?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm fortunate, Ed: invariably, 90% or more of the inventory at train shows is O, HO, and N gauge. I live for the S scale parts lots and junk boxes!


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! Wish I wasn't working that weekend.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You know, you're looking kinda pale and feverish....


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Since I jumped out of the union and into a company job, things are a little different..... They also quit paying for sick time.

The St Charles show may work out better though, it's closer to me, and I'm off.

Thanks again for posting those.


----------

